# New Stereo



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Anyone know of a good stereo to install? We have the white stereo that really sounds bad and the speakers over the sofa don't work. I think we will start over and get a decent stereo. Will I have to take it to the dealer or can I get a car stereo maybe from Best Buy and get them to install it? Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

ANYTHING will be an upgrade from the white CD radio unit. We don't listen to music while camping, so no big deal for us. The 2005s are now coming with nice looking Jensen decks. Speakers are probably the same paper cone variety.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I actually saw a nice setup at the NE Rally. It was a car stereo mounted under the cabinet. (in place of the white radio) I thought it was factory installed. The stereo was it a black bracket that fully enclosed the radio and looked really smart. I bet any car stereo place would have this bracket/cover for about $20. Then use the stereo of your choice. The next step is to replace the speakers with after markets.

Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> I actually saw a nice setup at the NE Rally.Â It was a car stereo mounted under the cabinet. (in place of the white radio)Â I thought it was factory installed.Â The stereo was it a black bracket that fully enclosed the radio and looked really smart.Â I bet any car stereo place would have this bracket/cover for about $20.Â Then use the stereo of your choice.Â The next step is to replace the speakers with after markets.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]37312[/snapback]​


Thor,
That sounds like the factory indtalled Jenson units that started in the 05 models.
Here is the unit that keystone uses for mounting. You can then install any car stereo of your choice.
Clicky


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

I have the factory Jensen unit in my 05 and am happy with it.







It's not high end but is decent. Don't want to blast it anywho







Gotta keep the camping scene laid back (I aint a kid anymore, lord knows







)


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

So those little white things in the ceiling over the couch are speakers??????? Mine don't work. Anyone know how to go about fixing them to get them to work?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

On my 05 I have the Jensen w/ remote control... not a bad unit per se but tooooo many buttons -- wish they had just put in a simple car stereo...

but of course the worst part is the speakers -- they are the paper cone ones that crack almost immediately -- i think that Outback must pay a dollar per thousand of these from China....

next on my list of upgrades is buying better speakers - WALMART has some good (inexpensive) ones that will fit for under 20.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At least the new Jenson s are stereo, do not know about older ones. I just turned the fader all the way off to kill speakers in the bunk area when girls are sleeping.
Also will do the speaker change. 
John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Even better, just go to your dealer an orser the bracket/cover plate. I am going to my dealer early next week...I will ask the cost...it looks like another mod is coming









Thor


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

anyone have suggestions on making the system more available for outdoor listening or do you just open the windows and crank it up....


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I have a 2003 Outback 26RS. The only radio I have is the clock radio/cd player under the tv shelf.

Any ideas how I could mount speakers inside the ceiling of the camper? While putting a new radio using the mounting kit refferenced in ealier post.


----------



## jtwcummins (Mar 20, 2004)

I bought an Aiwa car stereo/cd/dvd from Crutchfield. They give mounting hardware free with purchase so I told them I was going to mount under a shelf in trailer. They sent a very nice wedge shaped mount that I painted white. Also, added marine speaker under cabinet over the sink. Sounds great and not high end and other campers are probably happy about that.

The ceiling speakers are junk and were wired to only one stereo channel. Built a circuit so I use them as a center mono channel by mixing right and left into one.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Upgrading to a car stereo will give you a lot better sound and more room. A marine car stereo holder makes it look clean.

Pioneer car stereo:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=843
JBL Speakers:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=845

The speaker install was a bit of work, dropping the ceiling and fishing some wire. Two teenage boys and a family that loves music made it worth it. Next step is to run extra speaker wires through the outside campstove. Runs great on batteries as well.


----------

